# Chiller for Biocube



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello,

I have biocube HQI that runs at 80-81 degrees.. with no heater.. I want to look into something that I can use to lower the temp.. don't want to break the bank and spend on a big chiller.. I'm concerned about the summer months.

I was thinking of a PC fan or two, but, don't like the look of having it rest on the top..

was looking at this:
CSXC-1 Aquarium / Hydroponic Chiller
http://www.chillsolu...quarium-chiller

Does anyone know where I can get something like that locally/cheaper?

Thanks,
SR


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*chiller*

I have the same problem, I've looked and haven't found it locally.. Online...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

here are few options (not to buy there), but look for some DIY stuff on reef central

http://aquariumsupplies.marinedepot.com/search?w=fan&modaf=undefined

and this is the best

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/search-results.html?searchByTerm=true&q=fan

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

I quote like this peltier chiller all in one easy to use and setup

http://www.chillsolutions.com/products/csxc-1-aquarium-chiller


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

right. and it will cost you around 340 Canadian. for this money you can get tank, which will not require chiller

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Based on my research before, peltier chiller is not effecient.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

notclear said:


> Based on my research before, peltier chiller is not effecient.


From what I have read.. its good for up to 30 G.. nothing but good things


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

sig said:


> here are few options (not to buy there), but look for some DIY stuff on reef central
> 
> http://aquariumsupplies.marinedepot.com/search?w=fan&modaf=undefined
> 
> ...


thanks again Sig! Might just end up going with 2 PC fans and try to hid them in the rear covers.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

sig said:


> right. and it will cost you around 340 Canadian. for this money you can get tank, which will not require chiller


yea.. so expensive! I did find a promotion code that saved me $10!! 

I would rather save that $300+ for my new tank.. wont need this chiller on the new tank.. so hard to justify the spend.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok, I think I have a good solution.. .get one of these CPU rads and add a fan and hook up the flow from my return.. add a good CPU fan and I can either hid it behind the tank or in the stand.. I can see this working just as good as the Chill solutions product..

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...g-cooler-Aluminum-Heat/609624_2051967943.html

Thoughts?

Thanks,
SR

EDIT - maybe not a good idea based on material used to make the rad


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It would be a better idea to put in fans to cool the water surface and transfer some of the heat from the lights out of the tank. I assume it has a hood and that's why you have the heat captured.

Another thing causing heat in your tank is the pumps and powerheads. An mp10 will help keep the tank cool since the motor is on the outside of the tank. You can also change out the pump you have in the return area to something that might not spew heat


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*+1*

Yea I think thats a cheeper beginning. I was running a bio cube with a hood and running 82 easily with the heater off. Switched out to a rimless with a grated hood and new light and how its 77 so I run the heater to regulate it at 79. Having the light not radiate heat and create a oven above the tank made a huge difference


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

thanks!

I eneded up tanking off the glass top and used egg crate... doesn't look that good, but, it worked for now.. maybe later get some acrylic and drill a bunch of holes.. I would leave it uncovered, but, don't want to come have a look in the tank one and see my son's lego floating around in there.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

ruckuss said:


> Ok, I think I have a good solution.. .get one of these CPU rads and add a fan and hook up the flow from my return.. add a good CPU fan and I can either hid it behind the tank or in the stand.. I can see this working just as good as the Chill solutions product..
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...g-cooler-Aluminum-Heat/609624_2051967943.html
> 
> ...


woa. water cooler for $12??? have you bought it from this source before? how did that turn out?


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Bayinaung said:


> woa. water cooler for $12??? have you bought it from this source before? how did that turn out?


I didn't buy it.. Its just the rad for $12, you would still have to get tubing and a pump... its also only 80mm.. pretty small.. not really getting much here.. $12 doesn't seem unreasonable.

One of my co-workers orders a bunch of things from aliexpress


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*chiller*

Just saw the CSXc 1 chiller at ba Mississauga, nice but $299 .. Too expensive


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

yea.. not worth $300


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*cooling ...*

I have a buddy who is sort of a DIY and cheap very frugal .what he does to keep his temps down is now don't shoot the messenger .. lol
the Chinese food containers that are plastic and round and come with lids diff sizes , well he fills them with water and freezes them . when his temps start creeping up he puts a container in the tank and lets it float and melt slowly .
he has it figured out to a science so just an idea ,too much work for me .

FYI hear on aliexpress .. buddy of mine just ordered a whole lot of stuff from there and had huge hassles with them .I know its just one opinion but just throwing it out there ...

I like the idea of the small fans u can get for ten bucks at staples and such .
also try cracking the lid open a bit when temp starts creeping up ...


----------

